# Forum Behavior - How to Help and Get Help



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

There are two things vital for human survival: *Dignity* and *Hope*. Yes, there is also food, clothing, shelter, etc..., but that isn't really part of this forum

But think about what we say to people. You don't even need to really like a person to treat them with respect.

With dignity, we can stand and look at others and ourselve and 'feel' ok

With hope, we have strength to continue, to learn, to apply, to grow


----------

